# Computer Parts



## Compequip

Well guys/gals I have some stuff I would like to get rid of, don't be shy and just make an offer, I'm not looking to get rich.  You pay the shipping + an offer.  I'm in So. Cal and my zipcode is 91750..... 

New Jabra Earbud For 2.5MM Jack Phones $5

New Linksys Wireless G Notebook Adpt. out of the box $5

Used Linksys Wireless G PCI Adpt. WMP54G $5

New Antec Fan LED 3 Speed out of the box $5

10 New Cyber Acoustic Speakers CA-2016 $5ea.

3 New HP 21 Ink $5ea or $10 for all 3  I think a couple of them expired I'll check, but in original packing and guaranteed to work.

3 New HP 22 Ink $5ea or $10 for all 3  I think a couple of them expired I'll check, but in original packing and guaranteed to work.	

New Rheobus 6 Channel Fan Controller $25.00

Used 1X Rheobus 6 Channel Fan Controller out of the box $20.00

New DVI Cable - I think I have a few $3.00

New USB A/B Cable I definately have a few $3.00

New Power Cable I definately have a few $2.00

Used Asus P6T Deluxe V2 HAS BENT PINS will not boot up in the box???

And if anyone needs any HDMI cables or monster cables see pics.  And I have some sort of video console cable I don't know what it goes to, just make an offer.

Thanks and sorry for the original post, it got too messy for me to quick to do a raffle and such.  Thanks for your understanding....

OK here we go I think this should work, everytime I tried to post pics. of forums urgh not very good at this.  Any question please ask.

























If you need any kind of coaxial cable, usb a/b cable, rca cable, ethernet cable, power cable, dvi cables, hdmi cables.  I have mostly new and some used.


----------



## joh06937

post some pics with your username and i'll take the rheobus and the antec fan right now  where are you shipping from?


----------



## Buzz1927

A raffle would be good, maybe $1 a ticket and proceeds go to charity? Whatever, you'll need to post pics with your username


----------



## Compequip

Yeah, I don't have an issue getting rid of the stuff.  Just the way of going about it.  Wanted to have fun, so I'm looking for suggestions.  I'll keep you guys posted, I'm going to the warehouse today and I'll take some pics.


----------



## mep916

Compequip said:


> Yeah, I don't have an issue getting rid of the stuff.  Just the way of going about it.  Wanted to have fun, so I'm looking for suggestions.  I'll keep you guys posted, I'm going to the warehouse today and I'll take some pics.



One pic with all items in a group is suitable. Be sure to include a piece of paper with your username in the pic.


----------



## bkribbs

I know on another forum I was looking at, they would say the first person to do a handstand and upload a picture gets so and so. You could do that for some of it.


----------



## Compequip

mep916 said:


> One pic with all items in a group is suitable. Be sure to include a piece of paper with your username in the pic.



Yeah I did a landscape pic. with all kinds of stuff and a few other pics. detailed.  I put my name and date for authenticity.....  I have lots of adapters, as soon as my camera recharges, I'll d/l and post.  I don't have a resizing program anymore so I guess I have to go to photobucket....


----------



## joh06937

Compequip said:


> Yeah I did a landscape pic. with all kinds of stuff and a few other pics. detailed.  I put my name and date for authenticity.....  I have lots of adapters, as soon as my camera recharges, I'll d/l and post.  *I don't have a resizing program anymore* so I guess I have to go to photobucket....



paint


----------



## valtopps

i would love to try and fix the Asus P6T Deluxe V2


----------



## Compequip

valtopps said:


> i would love to try and fix the Asus P6T Deluxe V2



I bought it from a member here, and it never worked so he refunded me my money.  He is a great member.  I'll give it to you for the shipping charge only.  If you can get it to work and want to pay anything for it, I'll send him the money.  Let me know.....  Oh it's pretty much new in the original box.  I couldn't get it to work and the local comp. shop said someone with soldering skills could probably get it going, maybe even solder on a new socket.  Dunno, but that's above my pay level.....


----------



## valtopps

so it didnt work before the pins got bent?

hdmi to component never know they even made any? would like that too? 
let me know what you want to do?


----------



## Compequip

valtopps said:


> so it didnt work before the pins got bent?
> 
> hdmi to component never know they even made any? would like that too?
> let me know what you want to do?



sent you a pm


----------



## Compequip

Thank you meps for adding pics. to original post....:good:


----------



## Compequip

BUMP, sold a few things, lots still available.


----------



## 87dtna

> Used Asus P6T Deluxe V2



I want this, please PM me how much you want for it shipped to 17025.  Thanks


----------



## Compequip

PM Sent...


----------



## joh06937

my thing arrived today... but i wasn't home so the damn postal service didn't deliver it :angry: i'll have to wait 'till monday to confirm my thanks


----------



## Compequip

joh06937 said:


> my thing arrived today... but i wasn't home so the damn postal service didn't deliver it :angry: i'll have to wait 'till monday to confirm my thanks



Cool, I didn't ask for it to be signed for or anything.  I sent you off a pm asking if you rec. it yet.....  Anywho let me know.

Thanks


----------



## joh06937

bump. got my stuff today. nicely packed and working as advertised :good:


----------



## bkribbs

Compequip said:


> Well guys/gals I have some stuff I would like to get rid of, don't be shy and just make an offer, I'm not looking to get rich.  You pay the shipping + an offer.  I'm in So. Cal and my zipcode is 91750.....
> 
> New Linksys Wireless G Notebook Adpt. out of the box $5
> 
> Used Linksys Wireless G PCI Adpt. WMP54G $5



Can you tell me the model of the PCMCIA card? And both of these work correctly I assume?


----------



## mep916

compequip, you should create a heatware account and get feedback for this stuff. Read the sticky in this section.


----------



## Compequip

bkribbs said:


> Can you tell me the model of the PCMCIA card? And both of these work correctly I assume?



I'm assuming you mean the Linksys wireless G PCI adpt.  It's the WMP54G and this came out of my cpu and worked great.  I can send it to you before you buy.  As for the other adapter I have left it's a Linksys Wireless G notebood adpt. never used, but I don't know the model.

Thanks


----------



## Compequip

mep916 said:


> compequip, you should create a heatware account and get feedback for this stuff. Read the sticky in this section.



I don't know what heatware is, but I'll check it out later.  It's almost midnight my time and I'm still working urgh.  Have to get up early and go to the desert out here in Cali, it's suppose to be over 105, is this heatware??? J/K or heatstroke.


----------



## bkribbs

Compequip said:


> I'm assuming you mean the Linksys wireless G PCI adpt.  It's the WMP54G and this came out of my cpu and worked great.  I can send it to you before you buy.  As for the other adapter I have left it's a Linksys Wireless G notebood adpt. never used, but I don't know the model.
> 
> Thanks



Actually, PCMCIA is the notebook adapter. If you look, I believe it is printed on the back? But it is on there somewhere.


----------



## Compequip

bkribbs said:


> Actually, PCMCIA is the notebook adapter. If you look, I believe it is printed on the back? But it is on there somewhere.



Sorry I just got back and I'm reading your post.  I have all this stuff in my warehouse I'll look tomorrow and post back.

Thanks


----------



## lubo4444

How long are the HDMI cables that you have?


----------



## Compequip

lubo4444 said:


> How long are the HDMI cables that you have?




There new and sealed, I'm not sure.  I'll cut one open and see how long tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## lubo4444

Ok thanks.  I'm looking for a long one.


----------



## Compequip

bkribbs said:


> actually, pcmcia is the notebook adapter. If you look, i believe it is printed on the back? But it is on there somewhere.



wpc54gs


----------



## Compequip

lubo4444 said:


> Ok thanks.  I'm looking for a long one.



6ft


----------



## lubo4444

Compequip said:


> 6ft



It wont do the job.   I'm looking for a cable like 25ft.  If you have one let me know.


----------



## bkribbs

Compequip said:


> wpc54gs



But like the version or whatever. Like 1.2 or 2.0 or... it is on there on the back.


----------



## Compequip

lubo4444 said:


> It wont do the job.   I'm looking for a cable like 25ft.  If you have one let me know.



Sorry it's all I have


----------



## Compequip

bkribbs said:


> But like the version or whatever. Like 1.2 or 2.0 or... it is on there on the back.



Yeap version 2


----------



## Theblackoutow

I need a new COAX cable, how much?


----------



## Compequip

Theblackoutow said:


> I need a new COAX cable, how much?



How long? Where are you located?


----------



## Theblackoutow

Uhh, I don't know really, probably like 20ft, and Glen Burnie, Maryland 21061.


----------



## Compequip

Theblackoutow said:


> Uhh, I don't know really, probably like 20ft, and Glen Burnie, Maryland 21061.



I'll see how long they are.  I have a few short ones and a couple of new ones in a package.  I think there are some long used ones.  I can give you those, you pay shipping.  Let me first see what I have.


----------



## bkribbs

Alright. Depending on stuff, I may be interested in the PCI card, but I don't want that laptop PCMCIA card. PM possibly later.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Alright, thanks, I just need the longest one you have. Their is one issue, I need a way to pay you, because I tried to buy a mouse from someone on here and when I tried to pay him over paypal it was declined...


----------



## Compequip

Theblackoutow said:


> Alright, thanks, I just need the longest one you have. Their is one issue, I need a way to pay you, because I tried to buy a mouse from someone on here and when I tried to pay him over paypal it was declined...



Hey sorry, I don't have any long cables.  I have all short cables.  I did find 2 longer ones maybe 20', but I don't think it's worth it for you. I'd give them to you if you want to pick up, but Ca. to Maryland is a long drive for some used cables....


----------



## bkribbs

Hey are these still for sale? I would be interested in the two wireless cards. (PCI and PCMCIA-That's the notebook card.)


----------



## Compequip

bkribbs said:


> Hey are these still for sale? I would be interested in the two wireless cards. (PCI and PCMCIA-That's the notebook card.)



Sorry haven't checked this thread in a while.  Let me see if I still have them....  They were in a box to be sold in a garage sale.


----------



## wolfeking

Compequip said:


> 3 New HP 21 Ink $5ea or $10 for all 3 I think a couple of them expired I'll check, but in original packing and guaranteed to work.
> 
> 3 New HP 22 Ink $5ea or $10 for all 3 I think a couple of them expired I'll check, but in original packing and guaranteed to work.
> If you need any kind of coaxial cable, usb a/b cable, rca cable, ethernet cable, power cable, dvi cables, hdmi cables. I have mostly new and some used.


I will have to wait till I get home to make sure, but if my printer uses the 21/22 cartrage, then Ill be interested in them. 
Also, What is the longest ethernet cable that you have?? (i'm looking for like 50 foot, or adapters to run several lengths to total 48 foot.)


----------



## Compequip

wolfeking said:


> I will have to wait till I get home to make sure, but if my printer uses the 21/22 cartrage, then Ill be interested in them.
> Also, What is the longest ethernet cable that you have?? (i'm looking for like 50 foot, or adapters to run several lengths to total 48 foot.)



I don't think I have anymore ink.  As for the Ethernet cables nothing that long sorry.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, thanks


----------



## wolfeking

how much ethernet cable do you have??


----------

